# MRIs for bigger folks!



## HeatherBBW (Jul 11, 2006)

I am the coordinator for the NAAFA Convention and this year we have an advertiser for this MRI machine that fits for bigger folks.

I know that I had issues when I needed one fitting into a standard machine and it was no fun at all - so thought that this would be a good place to post the link for these guys.

They have a locator thingamagig on their website too that tells you where in your area the machines might be found.

Anyhoo, if you want to check it out or have a fat friend who needs an MRI but they tell them they will not fit, etc. Here is the link:

MRI's For Every Size

Fat Hugs,
Heather


----------



## FEast (Jul 11, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> thought that this would be a good place to post the link for these guys.


Yet another example of why we need a Health Board here at DIM. We have so many others, I can't help but wonder why this hasn't yet come to pass. Conrad?

Thank you, Heather, for this very important link. Sadly, I'm sure many of us will have need of it at one time or another, and knowing where to find one of these MRIs will make a stressful situation a little easier.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 11, 2006)

FEast said:


> Yet another example of why we need a Health Board here at DIM. We have so many others, I can't help but wonder why this hasn't yet come to pass. Conrad?
> 
> Thank you, Heather, for this very important link. Sadly, I'm sure many of us will have need of it at one time or another, and knowing where to find one of these MRIs will make a stressful situation a little easier.~Bountifully, Fuchsia




Why dont we have a health board? I mean we have a WLS board...but that is too specific...as a fat woman I would like a safe place to talk about my health and health care etc. Where is the petition and I will sign it...with my real name, lol.


----------



## moonvine (Jul 11, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Why dont we have a health board? I mean we have a WLS board



We have a WLS CONTROVERSY (supposedly) board.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 11, 2006)

moonvine said:


> We have a WLS CONTROVERSY (supposedly) board.




Yes but my point is...we need a health board....people use the WLS as a means of discussion..which I guess you could call a controversy board....although seems tobe more of a support board, but I digress. I just think a health board is needed because as a ssbbw my needs in a drs office are much different than someone who is smaller sized...that was my point.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree that there should be a health board. Often larger people have trouble getting proper health care. Also there are issues with pregnancy, medications dosages, etc. Having dated a larger super sized woman who had troubles finding an MRI that could accomodate her a few years back I think this is crucial. A health resource board would be more then appropriate for people to share their experiences, successes and insight into such issues. So, I second the motion


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 11, 2006)

Ditto, a health board would be a great addition here. However - I put up a poll about it some time ago, and there wasn't as much response as I would have thought. Only 40 votes, but 59% in favor. That leads me to believe that there is some strong interest, but by comparatively few of us. Conrad seemed to say that he's been considering it, but that the timing isn't quite right yet (?). Personally, I'd love to see it.... don't think we will, though.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Since I've been vocal before about it, I'll chime in again... 

One more vote for a health board!

_Please and thank you!!!_


p.s. - Thanks, Heather, for the heads up about plus sized MRI's. This is good news!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 11, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Personally, I'd love to see it.... don't think we will, though.



That's crap. Well I guess we will just have to keep posting on random threads about our issues.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, we NEED a health board. Where else are fat folks going to go for real health discussion and advice in their own terms. Sure it'd need some really good mods to make sure folks feel comfy and that its not about WL. But we could do it.

I want to be a positive influence in building strong, fat, healthy bodies. We should have a place to discuss it here.

And our problems are different, our experiences at the doctor's office is different. We could use this space!

One big, fat, YES


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 11, 2006)

> Sure it'd need some really good mods to make sure folks feel comfy and that its not about WL. But we could do it.


Actually, I would like _some _discussions of weight loss to be included on a health board. By no means do I want or expect a Weight Watchers rah-rah type of forum here - but rather, sane discussions of exercise, eating habits and controlling weight as one of many ways to improve health. Weight, and for many of us, weight loss, is a part of our lives, and it doesn't necessarily mean any of us want to be thin, just healthier.

I hope this can be included, should a health board ever materialize.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree, Samantha. Meant more to say that we'd have to be careful, folks here want safe space. but I also wish folks could talk some about WL because, again, this is the safest place to talk of it if you must.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd like to add my voice to the "YES, please," votes for a health board. While I don't post to every thread I read, I am confident it could only be a good thing for us and our specific health issues.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 11, 2006)

Conrad has addressed this (health board) a few times I believe, and I've chimed in as well on behalf of what's been discussed among mods/Conrad. 

A health board is not off the table at all, and I'm not attempting to speak FOR Conrad, but as he's said - it's something that needs to be done properly, with solid rules in place for what goes and doesn't, and needs to be overseen with care when it opens. This is not something that's gone unnoticed, it's just something that is more difficult to implement than most other boards, and it needs to be done right. 

*mod*


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 11, 2006)

This is a fabulous idea. That was something I was noticing around here are a lot of health threads sprinkled throughout the boards. Perhaps the number of health threads could be a sufficient measure of need for a specific place to bring those thoughts/concerns. 

Anyway, good call, Everyone... thanks for the MRI post Heather. Very informative.


----------



## bushidomaster (Jul 11, 2006)

My grandmother who is about a size 26/28 had an open MRI done. I was there she had no problems at all. It was pretty cool. SInce this was near Syracuse,NY I imagine most cities would have one.


----------



## olivefun (Jul 11, 2006)

*OPEN MRI* is what it is called.
Do a google search for your city and the words "open MRI" in quotes.
There are lots of machines around.

I wear a size 28.

The first MRI that I had was in Buffalo NY in 1998 because at that time these MRIs were hard to find here in Toronto. Now, however, they are not at all uncommon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm glad to hear about this technology being available. 

And yes, please, another vote for a health board.


----------



## FEast (Jul 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Conrad has addressed this (health board) a few times I believe, and I've chimed in as well on behalf of what's been discussed among mods/Conrad.
> 
> A health board is not off the table at all, and I'm not attempting to speak FOR Conrad, but as he's said - it's something that needs to be done properly, with solid rules in place for what goes and doesn't, and needs to be overseen with care when it opens. This is not something that's gone unnoticed, it's just something that is more difficult to implement than most other boards, and it needs to be done right.


Our health is very important, and IMO, more so than stories or paysites or political disagreements (not that I'm making light of people's "needs" for those things, just stating what I think should be obvious). 

Fat people _do_, as has already been pointed out, have special issues when it comes to health and medical care, and I, for one, would much rather discuss them here than in some other forum that deals only with a particular medical problem and not a fat person's probable other complications regarding same. And while I know it goes kind of against the purpose of this forum, there are those of us who _need_ to lose weight for medical reasons. Frankly, I'd much rather come here to get advice and share my feelings and ambivalence about it than in some rah-rah or shame-on-you type of forum.

It seems to me that, if you can come up with the rules that you have for some of the more controversial boards, it shouldn't be that much more difficult to create a set of rules for a Health Board; if anything, I'd think it'd be easier. Like anything else, if you run into a problem that you hadn't foreseen, Conrad can always change the rules. This is _his_ house, and he can do whatever he wants.

I think we've seen plenty of evidence that such a board would be welcome here, and its existence might encourage some who've been reluctant to discuss their or a loved one's health problems, but really need a fat-friendly venue in which to talk about them. 

If you're worried about possible culpability in the event somebody takes advice that causes them problems, I'm sure a very strongly-worded disclaimer would cover you. Surely at least one of the lawyers who frequent this board would be willing to draw up such a clause or offer suggestions for the wording of one.

Other than that, I don't see the problem, and sincerely hope Conrad can figure out how to provide this needed and helpful service. Then again, perhaps he already feels the forum's getting too unwieldy and fragmented, and we need to get back to the basics? 

I sincerely hope I haven't offended anyone, as that was not my intent. However, it is something about which I feel very strongly, so I take whatever opportunity presents itself to champion this cause.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 11, 2006)

FEast said:


> Our health is very important, and IMO, more so than stories or paysites or political disagreements (not that I'm making light of people's "needs" for those things, just stating what I think should be obvious).
> 
> Fat people _do_, as has already been pointed out, have special issues when it comes to health and medical care, and I, for one, would much rather discuss them here than in some other forum that deals only with a particular medical problem and not a fat person's probable other complications regarding same. And while I know it goes kind of against the purpose of this forum, there are those of us who _need_ to lose weight for medical reasons. Frankly, I'd much rather come here to get advice and share my feelings and ambivalence about it than in some rah-rah or shame-on-you type of forum.
> 
> ...



I certainly wouldn't answer any of that for him, so I'll assume you just quoted me to reference topic. 

I understand all your points, and as you said... his board, his call, his rules, he needs to figure out if/how he wants it to happen before it's implemented.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 11, 2006)

I would love to have a health board added to Dimensions. There have been times when I have wanted to get feedback from other fat chicks regarding health related issues but didn't feel comfortable posting anything on these boards. In my opinion, the health board would only work if it was set up like the Clubhouse. I think that Conrad talked about it being that way; or someone did. I would only want to talk to other women and would love it if we could have a semi-private community to bring up our concerns or questions. It would be a great addition to this already wonderful community.


----------



## FEast (Jul 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ...I'll assume you just quoted me to reference topic.


Well, yes and no. I certainly hope Conrad sees this thread and takes a look at it. But in case he doesn't, at least you'll have seen it, and since you get to have some input, you could point it out to him.

Thank you for all _you_ do, too, AnnMarie! Moderating must be a very time-consuming and thankless job, but this poster appreciates the efforts of you and all the other mods, as I'm sure do many of us.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 11, 2006)

I get the impression that many people have the misconception that Dimensions is a feeding/er related site (I think I've even seen Conrad post his annoyance at this in the past), or that it's just about glorifying the fat form (not that there's anything wrong with sites for those purposes). 

I wouldn't presume to try and define someone else's site, but for me - this is where I've found a wealth of information, support and friendship and even love. I think the addition of a health board would help others to understand what the site is _really _about, for those of us that frequent here, and that perhaps their impressions of it are wrong. 

And while I understand your feeling about it Ebony, I have to vote against making a health board private or members-only. I think there are lots of people out there who are too timid to post, or afraid of a health issue they're experiencing, and need the ability to at least read the information this site will have to offer. I know for a fact that discussions on this site have prompted people to seek treatment for some very serious conditions. The possibility that we could make a difference in someone's life is too real for a health board to be private.


----------



## FEast (Jul 11, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> There have been times when I have wanted to get feedback from other fat chicks regarding health related issues but didn't feel comfortable posting anything on these boards. In my opinion, the health board would only work if it was set up like the Clubhouse. I think that Conrad talked about it being that way; or someone did. I would only want to talk to other women and would love it if we could have a semi-private community to bring up our concerns or questions. It would be a great addition to this already wonderful community.


That's an excellent point, Ebony, and I can understand why you feel that way. Then again, what about the loved ones of fat people, especially the husbands, boyfriends, significant others? I'll bet they'd appreciate access to some of the advice there, and may well want access to get info for them. 

Still, there will be times when the women will feel better having privacy, and will feel comfortable discussing their problem only with other females. Heck, I can even see the thread about waxing winding up on the Health Board (perhaps it could be called the H&H [for Health and Hygiene] Board). Thus the need for two health boards, I suppose...one that can be accessed by all, and one for females only. 

And what about the fat men here? Do we need a separate board for them, too? Let's face it, if anyone really wanted to read what's on a restricted board, they could simply register as a female (or some other thing they're not), and, if I'm not mistaken, as long as they have a valid e-mail address, they can gain access. Although why anyone would want to do this is beyond me, but human nature's a weird beast. 

Whew! No wonder Conrad's a bit stymied about how to handle this.  Still, I trust him, and believe his judgment under similar circumstances has been excellent.


----------



## wistful (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm just posting in this thread to give another thumbs up to the idea of a health board on dimensions.I really believe that there is a great need for one and if done right it could be a great source of information and help for the fat community.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 12, 2006)

FEast said:


> That's an excellent point, Ebony, and I can understand why you feel that way. Then again, what about the loved ones of fat people, especially the husbands, boyfriends, significant others? I'll bet they'd appreciate access to some of the advice there, and may well want access to get info for them.
> 
> Still, there will be times when the women will feel better having privacy, and will feel comfortable discussing their problem only with other females. Heck, I can even see the thread about waxing winding up on the Health Board (perhaps it could be called the H&H [for Health and Hygiene] Board). Thus the need for two health boards, I suppose...one that can be accessed by all, and one for females only.
> 
> ...



I totally understand what you're saying. Maybe I have something different in mind when thinking of a health board. I wouldn't want a board that turned into diet talk all of the time. There is already one board for that (kind of). I was just wanting a board in which people could talk about being fat and healthy and other issues related to that. Perhaps it would work to have a health board that is open to everyone. However, I know others who are like myself and wouldn't post personal health issues in such a forum. Maybe those who aren't so concerned with privacy issues would post and then be able to help others. If it is open to all though, I don't see much of a difference in having a specific board for health issues versus just posting in the lounge...other then having all of the threads in the same place. Health topics aren't banned from the boards, are they?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 12, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> And while I understand your feeling about it Ebony, I have to vote against making a health board private or members-only. I think there are lots of people out there who are too timid to post, or afraid of a health issue they're experiencing, and need the ability to at least read the information this site will have to offer. I know for a fact that discussions on this site have prompted people to seek treatment for some very serious conditions. The possibility that we could make a difference in someone's life is too real for a health board to be private.


I have to agree with ebony on this one..there are too many sites out there that already have screen shots of our posts and are making fun of them..etc..the last thing someone needs is their own medical issues all over the internet.


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2006)

Unless you make it a by invitation only board and know well each and every person you invite, there is no way you can guarantee a ringer won't slip in when Dim itself is an open board. I think that if things are that private they should perhaps be discussed through PM's with other members you feel comfortable with. I just don't see how a closed board could/would fill the needs of the community here as a whole.

Edited to add...Yeah, those open MRI's will work for us big folk too if you don't happen to be close to one of the special ones. However, if you have the least inkling that you are claustrophobic ask the doc for the drugs ahead of time or you'll have to go twice like I did. I didn't last 5 minutes in the open one without help. It may be 'open', but in my case my head was held immobile 'cause they were doing my neck, a slab of machine the size of my bed was hanging 2 inches above my nose and I nearly went bonkers.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah but there are already places available to talk about health. Got an ache, a pain, a pressing concern? You can go to a doctor, join a wellness group, search the internet for information about your issue and do some experimenting just like the skinnies have to do. Try asking your doctor where to find feeder stories or paysite girls. No, seriously I mean it, ask! I think it would be funny.  

I realize that health is important to us and we have to trudge though a lot of hype and scare mongering to find a sensible answer. On one hand I really really would like to see a health forum where we could talk freely about the unique issues we face but what if after all this chummy chummy fat girl health talk gets going the whole lot of us gets sicker or developes new illnesses as a result of the advice given in there? Then we have to face an "I told you so" from everybody because we didn't heed the advice of a doctor and realize the graveness of what we're dealing with. 

I'm going to say something really ugly here that many people won't like. There is a tendency to want to cling to an aire of denial when it comes to health issues that face us fat folks. We want so much to believe the easy answer that the lot uf us could lose an eye and every tooth in our head but still we would sing aloud about how we've found the best answer in life. I love the comfort in talking with others who've faced the same issues but at the same time no one is really qualified to give advice to anyone. And who decides where the line is drawn?

Talking about fantasies and looking at pictures doesn't require a degree or a prescription but a health forum full of fatties, I don't know. I can't help but fear the worst case scenario. I'd feel better about it if it were under the umbrella of a legitimate health organization instead of a fat acceptance site.


----------



## olivefun (Jul 12, 2006)

In a way, we are guests in Conrad's house. 
I feel uncomfortable making demands that he put an addition on the house and assume the financial and and time demands that would entail. 

Perhaps he is stretched as far as he feels he wants to be. 

If anyone feels very strongly about needing/ wanting a health board, make your request, along with a financial contribution to Dimensions. 

I think that might make a more compelling argument in favour of a new Health board.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 12, 2006)

olivefun said:


> In a way, we are guests in Conrad's house.
> I feel uncomfortable making demands that he put an addition on the house and assume the financial and and time demands that would entail.
> 
> Perhaps he is stretched as far as he feels he wants to be.
> ...



I don't think anyone was making a DEMAND. I think we were just trying to give a sense of feeling on this subject. As I understand it he wants this forum to be a resource, and I think that is why we have all been giving our sentiments on the subject.


----------



## olivefun (Jul 12, 2006)

Mikey said:


> I don't think anyone was making a DEMAND.




You are right, I used too strong a word there.

I am sure he couldn't have predicted how much effort this board must require, and as much as I think a Health board could be useful, I imagine he is already stretched to the max.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

olivefun said:


> If anyone feels very strongly about needing/ wanting a health board, make your request, along with a financial contribution to Dimensions.
> 
> I think that might make a more compelling argument in favour of a new Health board.



I have.. and that is why I voiced my _request_. As you said, it's Conrad's home and his decision. I'll live with whatever choices he makes.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 12, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah but there are already places available to talk about health. Got an ache, a pain, a pressing concern? You can go to a doctor, join a wellness group, search the internet for information about your issue and do some experimenting just like the skinnies have to do. Try asking your doctor where to find feeder stories or paysite girls. No, seriously I mean it, ask! I think it would be funny.
> 
> I realize that health is important to us and we have to trudge though a lot of hype and scare mongering to find a sensible answer. On one hand I really really would like to see a health forum where we could talk freely about the unique issues we face but what if after all this chummy chummy fat girl health talk gets going the whole lot of us gets sicker or developes new illnesses as a result of the advice given in there? Then we have to face an "I told you so" from everybody because we didn't heed the advice of a doctor and realize the graveness of what we're dealing with.
> 
> ...



I agree with you Lilly. That's why I think that what I had in mind is different than what others had in mind. I go to the doctor a few times a year (I'm a bit of a hypochondriac...lol) and so I'm not looking for medical advice or anything like that. I just wanted a place to talk with other fat chicks about the things that we have to deal with and how we work towards holistic health; physical, spiritual, mental and emotional. A place to come and vent on a day when we feel extra fat and be able to have others who know exactly how we feel and won't just try to comfort us by complimenting the fat. I have a lot of friends offline but none who are ssbbw. Sometimes there is nothing like candid talk with other fat chicks who have been there, done that. I guess others are thinking of something else...oh well.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 12, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I agree with you Lilly. That's why I think that what I had in mind is different than what others had in mind. I go to the doctor a few times a year (I'm a bit of a hypochondriac...lol) and so I'm not looking for medical advice or anything like that. I just wanted a place to talk with other fat chicks about the things that we have to deal with and how we work towards holistic health; physical, spiritual, mental and emotional. A place to come and vent on a day when we feel extra fat and be able to have others who know exactly how we feel and won't just try to comfort us by complimenting the fat. I have a lot of friends offline but none who are ssbbw. Sometimes there is nothing like candid talk with other fat chicks who have been there, done that. I guess others are thinking of something else...oh well.



I'm just wondering aloud if a similar paranoia is what prevents Conrad from running headlong into establishing a health forum, not to mention the lippery slope of making rules for it. If he goes one way people will accuse him of being a self serving FA at the expense of a fat women's health but go too far the other way and you'll have fat activists rioting in here. It's a thorny pathway and no one knows where it leads.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 12, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm just wondering aloud if a similar paranoia is what prevents Conrad from running headlong into establishing a health forum, not to mention the lippery slope of making rules for it. If he goes one way people will accuse him of being a self serving FA at the expense of a fat women's health but go too far the other way and you'll have fat activists rioting in here. It's a thorny pathway and no one knows where it leads.



Yep, I definitely don't envy Conrad. There are so many people who are always wanting different things and, like you said, there is no way to please everyone. I would be fine with whatever he thinks is best because Dimensions is already a great community. And after this thread, I understand a little better why a health board has yet to become a part of Dimensions.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2006)

I have to have MRI's as I have multiple sclerosis. They have to scan my brain and spinal cord as it is a nervous system disease. I have not had any probs fitting into the regular sized one, but it is good to develop a larger one where it is required. Susannah


----------



## leighcy (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the link and info. It's pretty disturbing to see that there is only one place in my state that has the larger one, and it's not in my city. I guess living in the largest city here means nothing. :|


----------

